# bought me a new wheeler



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

i just bought me a new 10' 750 blue brute today i still have to sign 2 papers at the bank and then go pick it up on saturday. and then start on modifying it lol. my wife is so happy right now lol. her> :twak: < me.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

what'd you pay for it if you dont mind me asking?? cuz the blue is more than the green or red or black


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

ill put them up when i get it home. i bought the 212 itp rims in black and machined in rear offset for it too. the first 4 rims i picked out they couldnt get because of back orders for about 2 months so i settled with these.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

8200.00 with rims included they were the cheapest place around this area


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

what kinda tires did you get on those rims? i love those 212's i've got all black n my dad's got the black n machined one


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:worthless:


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

I have the 212's with 28 backs and they look AWESOME. The black wheels look good on the blue bike. You will not be disappointed... :flames:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice choice! You wont be disappointed. It will lead you to a mud hole! Yer wife will want one too just give her time hahaha :rockn:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Good luck with your new BRUTE!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Congratulations! Post pics !


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

my wife has an 08 rhino 700 that ive done some mods to. just out of curiousity how much is everyone else paying for them? i still have 2 papers to go and sign at the bank before it is acctually mine to take home just waiting on a day off.

i didnt get any tires on it from the dealer just the rims because he said they dont warranty any thing more agressive than a 27 in mudlight which i dont want at all i have them on the rhino (28x12x12 'S) and dont like them. and they dont warranty any size outlaw or back no matter if its only 25" tall. so ill get my tires myself and put them on it and keep the stocks on the stock rims. but i dont plan on riding much mud and water thats what got my last 4 wheeler a 07 500 honda with every engine upgrade made to get more out of it ( but it was just a no balls having pos). but i figure i can do about the same to this 750 that i did to the 500 and i should have one strong *** motor in it by the time im finished.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice !! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

the lowest price i got on an 10' was 7399 out the door but that was just stock no after market rims but i bought my 09 for 7200 out the door and i paid 829 for my ss212 with 28'' backs so that would be 8029. so the cheapest price 10 i found would of been 8228 so you're right on target for about what i spent and i found a good deal i believe


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

BadBadBrute said:


> I have the 212's with 28 backs and they look AWESOME. The black wheels look good on the blue bike. You will not be disappointed... :flames:


 are those rear offset or front offset?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Good deal...hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

brookhaven,ms road and track powersports advertising 10 brute any color for 6999.00 i paid 7500 for my 09 stock tax title out the door


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats!!!!


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

dude four wheelers are going down bc not alot of people are buying them/thats good for us right


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you can find some left overs they have rebates on them. I know kawis bikes are rebated really good. I want a sport teryx so **** bad! I love the new redesigned ones!


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

congrats on the new brute youll love it as long as you take care of your bike it will take care of you enjoy...and let her eat


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought the same one that you are signing the papers for and gave 7,299 for it... I got ITP ss112's for $225.00... This was in Ashland KY..


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a 10' blue brute about a month ago, and got 27" mudweisers and 212's black for $500 at chase motorsports.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

i go and pick up my new toy tommorow morning cant wait. i probally wont be able to sleep a wink lol. ill be dreaming of bb high compression pistons, cams, exhaust, clutch kits, tuners, an watching the look on canned ham riders faces when they get smoked by a blue brute lol.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Brutes are takin over!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

haha ^ yep, except dont expect to beat a canned ham stock, im thinking about doin a litttle something and smoking one tho


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kawi changed the world of atvs when it came out with stuffing a v twin in an atv. I remember when I went to the Kawasaki dealer meeting in 04 when they came out with the Vforce. All you heard was the sound of the vtwin revvin up and then it rolled out on stage. Brought a tear to my eye haha.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

heres some pics today of after i picked it up and brought it home and swapped rims. i realize i need tires now lol it looks retarded with stocks on the rims.

today i got my temp gauge installed and put another fan in front of the radiator. my wife was looking at me crazy when i havent even had it for 2 hours yet and i was pulling the front plastics off. lol
i was just about to start pulling plastics to install temp gauge in pics.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good looking bike!! Definitly needs different tires. And i thought i was bad when it came to upgrading. I've bought stuff before i even bought my bike befroe. Have fun fixing it up!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

bigblackrancher said:


> Got a 10' blue brute about a month ago, and got 27" mudweisers and 212's black for $500 at chase motorsports.


Sometimes ya can catch a deal at Chase. Did you get your Brute from FDR or Wade at Town and Country?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I just bought the same quad, '10 Brute 750i, blue. I bought mine from Cycle World of Cherry Hill, Nj. They have them listed on ebay too.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

heres some pics i took the other nite of the 2nd fan, and temp gauge i put on it the day i brought it home. it took me a little bit to get the fan to fit in front of the rad but i eventually got it in there.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

650Brute said:


> Sometimes ya can catch a deal at Chase. Did you get your Brute from FDR or Wade at Town and Country?


Got it at fdr, yea and chase usually has good deals, i geuss the reason the mudweisers were so cheap is because they stopped making them.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yepper, Chase has been sellin them Tires cheap for a few years, My buddy bought a set for his Outty.


----------

